# Need help installing Co2 system



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I need some help installing a Co2 system on my 180 gallon tank. I have a Aquatek regulator with solenoid and six outlets(at the time I purchased I kept thinking I would run Co2 to every tank in my fish room) a insta max Co2 reactor, a Milwaukee PH controller model MC 122. I picked up a co2 cylinder today. I have stainless check valves, bubble counters and backup Fluval ceramic diffusers. I have a Red Sea indicator on order. I don't understand how to use the controller. It has a input for power and connections for the probe. So how exactly does this control the solenoid on the regulator? It appears the PH controller is more a PH monitor. How does the solenoid operate? I was thinking the controller would operate like a thermostat, release and stop CO2 as needed.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Your solenoid should have a power cable that would plug into the controller. The probe controls the CO2 flow by detecting the ph level in your water. You would start with setting your ph lower limit (CO2 shutoff) and your ph upper limit (CO2 turn-on). The probe usually needs calibration first and it is done with calibration fluids, at least an upper and lower. So the probe is really the most important piece and will require at least a monthly calibration. It is not actually calibrating it, but more the unit to the probe.

Not familiar with the regulator that you got. Wish I would have known you were looking. The regulator is the most important piece and it is never more true for these items when you hear the phrase, "you get what you pay for." Did you get one that doesn't have a power cable to turn on the solenoid?


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

My solenoid did not have a power cable. I calibrated the controller with the 7.0 & 4.0 solutions that came with it. I wanted to log my Ph tank readings for a day or two before setting low (co2 off) and high. The reactor I purchased will not work for my setup. My tank is piped and has built in overflows. The reactor will only work on a canister filter. I'm wondering if a fluval ceramic disc diffuser can release enough Co2 for a 180 gallon. The Aquatek regulator is pretty poor quality. It is single stage brass, the needle valve is impossible to adjust. It's true, you get what you pay for. I purchased this Co2 setup as a kit offered on Amazon. I am looking for a dual stage stainless regulator with readable gauges and a needle valve that I can adjust. If you know of anyone that builds or a source let me know


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If your regulator came without a cord its not compatible with any type of automatic operation, which would mean that the controller isn't really controlling anything. 

I like the regulators that aquariumplants.com makes with the built in carbon dosers. They are tad on the expensive side but have a pretty good warranty and they will not encounter the end of tank dump when your tank starts getting low. It is the only regulator I have that works the same all the way down to zero. There are also some nice stuff on greenleafaquariums as well. Dual stage can be very expensive, but it is the safest.

You may be able to use a powerhead for your reactor.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

How can your solenoid operate without a power cable? Battery-powered?


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know if its luck or a curse, but Home Depot is only 2 miles away from me. I haven't done plug installation since a shop class in high school where you had to replace a lamp's electrical. Are you in the market for a Aquatek Co2 Reg?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure! PM me and we will discuss price 

Is the power cable not already installed? It shows that it's installed...and I'm sure I can walk you through building the plug onto the end of the cable


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

CO2 is needle valve controlled on non-solenoid models. Either on or off....manually.


----------

